
Launchbox 11.3 with experimental Linux support through WINE - RealStickman_
https://twitter.com/launchboxapp/status/1298692622907629569
======
RealStickman_
Additional info on running LaunchBox with WINE are in this forum thread.[1] I
mostly posted this because I'm curious on how people feel about Linux support
through WINE.

[1] [https://forums.launchbox-app.com/topic/56154-running-
launchb...](https://forums.launchbox-app.com/topic/56154-running-launchbox-
and-big-box-on-linux/)

